# vintage trim rite edger



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

ok i acquired a vintage trim rite gas edger model 933. its missing the shaft that the blade spins on. looking online i found its made by Swisher but they don't have this model listed. is it possible to get parts for it. the engine runs fine. its commercial grade.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

i sent a email to swisher sense the model was not listed. the replyed saying they can supply the parts. its on ebay right now so if it does not sell i will call and see how much they want for the parts. its needs the blade shaft the blade pulley and the bearings.


----------

